# pic of me



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Im still in my bulking stage, and hope to start cutting in the next couple of months, and try and get ready for summer. I am currently weighing now at 245lb at 6ft 2. Thx Scott for telling me to post..


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

u are big, nice going.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Big boy you are.

Another one from the States.

6'2" 245 is a big guy.

When you go off of your cycle and lose the water, you can post another pick. :beer:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking real good dude. Some proper mass there and when cut you will look awsome. Wicked V taper.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dirtride, looking big and muscular. Good job! On the second pic is that your lunch on the counter? You know, the two little jars of baby food.............lol.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

lol... yeah winger , I consume those baby food jars 45 min before hitting the gym... good protein. can't you see the progress so far...  .. Thanks for the good reply guys...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirtride said:


> lol... yeah winger , I consume those baby food jars 45 min before hitting the gym... good protein. can't you see the progress so far..


LOL, if that works then I am off to the store right now!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

dude you look big !!! ( cool chatting to you the other day to mate  )


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice work dirtride.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Deano1 said:


> dude you look big !!! ( cool chatting to you the other day to mate  )


Thanks Deano. Hope to see ya on chat again..


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

hayuge!


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Thx Truewarrior and Killerkeane. Im hoping to gain alittle bit more. Then start to get ready for summer.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

HUGE! Nice going mate.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Great frame mate, looking good


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

mate, whats your name i know somebody that looks the spitting image of you?


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Killerkeane said:


> mate, whats your name i know somebody that looks the spitting image of you?


No prob.. My name is Shawn


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

dam, i was hoping you'd say Nick. Is your dad a milkman by any chance? You have a brother out there you dont know about, you look exactly like him


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice pics dirtride...welcome to the board!


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Killerkeane said:


> dam, i was hoping you'd say Nick. Is your dad a milkman by any chance? You have a brother out there you dont know about, you look exactly like him


Naw,,, dad not a milk man..  ... I need to see this guy that looks like me. My long lost bro.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> Nice pics dirtride...welcome to the board!


Thx Dirty barry.. This is a great board, and have learned alot.

I would also like to give a shout out to Hackskii for always helping me out too..


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

hi and welcome to uk-m, looking good bro!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirtride said:


> I would also like to give a shout out to Hackskii for always helping me out too..


Well then you better thank me then too because I taught him everything he knows..........lol

Looking good dirtride.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

winger, and your point is?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> winger, and your point is?


Do I have to break it down to a second grade level for you to understand?


----------



## DirtyNurse (Feb 9, 2005)

my my, you are a big boy aren't you!

well i think when you cut up your gonna look amazin,

good luck with that mate

DN x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Again, lookin good Shawn.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Thx bro...

Shawn


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking huge m8, how long have you been training?


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

wow you got that big eating those little jars of food (2nd pic) lol

nice size mate


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

gazmatrix said:


> Looking huge m8, how long have you been training?


I started working out about 1996.. but really didn't get serious until about 2001.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

shovel man said:


> wow you got that big eating those little jars of food (2nd pic) lol
> 
> nice size mate


LOL... That is the key in getting big.. I was telling winger earlier thats the key. Two jars a day is all ya need.. And you can up it if ya want, but be carefull not to exceed too many jars a day..


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

i have a 9 month daughter and iv'e tried a few of them jars (not on purpose,its more of a fight than feeding lol) and they are not nice at all  if anybody really does eat them then your either got no taste buds or you are extremely brave


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

peachy said:


> i have a 9 month daughter and iv'e tried a few of them jars (not on purpose,its more of a fight than feeding lol) and they are not nice at all  if anybody really does eat them then your either got no taste buds or you are extremely brave


Ive tried them and they look really good, looks can be deceiving. They are so bland words cant describe.  Not that I tried them or anything....lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

peachy said:


> i have a 9 month daughter and iv'e tried a few of them jars (not on purpose,its more of a fight than feeding lol) and they are not nice at all  if anybody really does eat them then your either got no taste buds or you are extremely brave


They taste horrid, I never liked them ever.

No salt (good thing for babies), and no taste.

No baby food taste good to me.

Nor any dog food taste good to me


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Nor any dog food taste good to me


Ha Ha, think i would rather it this^^ than baby food. Baby food smells nice, but thats it


----------

